# Fish Oil



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I decided to start feeding Millie fish oil. The brand is Urban Wolf and I give her 1 caplet daily. 

She eats Innova LB Puppy, so this supplement may be unnecessary, but surely it cannot hurt, right?

Is 6 mo. too early to give fish oil supplement? Does anyone else give fish oil to their poodle? What results/improvements in coat, health, etc. have you had?

Thanks!

Liz


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 7, 2009)

I give my dogs 1,000 mg wild salmon oil a day...I just buy it from my pharmacy.
Once a week, instead of their salmon oil, I give them a cod liver oil capsule.
I started supplementing when I started feeding raw years ago. Kibble should be complete...check and see if it contains Omega 3 and 6 fatty acids. Some extra salmon oil wouldn't hurt, but be careful with cod liver oil. It's high in Vits A and D which are fat soluble and you can, in fact, overdose with those.
My dogs have great skin and coats...don't know if the salmon oil helps to make this happen, but I like to think it does!!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Hmmm this says it is Pharmaceutical grade fish oil blend of while caught, GMO free: Mackerel, Sardine and Anchovies body oils, preserved with natural Vitamin E. 

1,000 mg daily softgels. 

Her bag of Innova says min 0.5% omega 3s. Don't know what that means. I will look up the analysis online.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

No, it shouldnt hurt her at all. I purposfully overdosed Riley for a month during an experiment. The only "side effect" was that he turned oily and smelled like fish!!  
Omega 3s are great for many systems of the body. Riley refuses to eat the capsules (will sniff them and then slowly back out of the room!). I get the pump instead.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> No, it shouldnt hurt her at all. I purposfully overdosed Riley for a month during an experiment. The only "side effect" was that he turned oily and smelled like fish!!
> Omega 3s are great for many systems of the body. Riley refuses to eat the capsules (will sniff them and then slowly back out of the room!). I get the pump instead.


This makes me laugh every time, the visual of him backing away from the fish oil capsule. 

So cute.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

LOL!!! He seriously backs out of the room with one stink eye on them to make sure they dont get him!! If i try and hide them in the bowl of food he will find them. The bowl will be licked clean except 3 perfectly intact fish oil pills looking like i just dropped them in there. Sometimes he will refuse to eat the bowl of food no matter how good if they are found. :doh:


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I tried to make Vegas eat the capsule, but he just licked it a lot.. so I picked it up and tried to puncture it and ended up squirting it all over me..

So we pump it over his food now.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah Millie spit out the capsule..ha ha. So I put a capsule inside a chunk of cream cheese and she swallowed it whole


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> No, it shouldnt hurt her at all. I purposfully overdosed Riley for a month during an experiment. The only "side effect" was that he turned oily and smelled like fish!!


Did he have a bunch of kitties following him around


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Haha! No, our cats did not follow him around. It wasnt the most pleasent thing to cuddle him though!! I hate fish smell!


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I use SEA PET oil with salmon, anchovies & sardines. It is a natural anti inflammatory so I helps with ears, hips etc.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Kodi eats the capsules whole. My dad will give him one as a treat when we visit them. My dad finds it hysterical that Kodi thinks they are doggy crack! I just have to make sure he only gives him one!!


----------

